# Southwire Recalls Southwire Auto-Ranging Multimeter Models 11060S and 12070T.



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/07/prweb12012744.htm


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you buy garbage, how do you expect it to smell pretty?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Eh, I've got no love for Southwire, but every testing equipment manufacturer has had recalls, it's not necessarily an indicator of quality.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbup:~CS~


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm sorry I bought their 1/4" x 4" keystone flat screwdriver. The plastic is already starting to crack and I can feel it falling apart. I was better off burning my money in front of lowes instead of buying the tool.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

OK, no offense to anyone who bought southwire tools, but didn't it ring any alarm bells knowing a manufacturer that specializes in making wire suddenly is offering every version of an electrical tool you could desire? That these tools are cheap import knockoffs...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

From the link: 



> Name of Product: Southwire Auto-Ranging Multimeter Models 11060S and 12070T.
> Number of Units: Through June 25, 2014, approximately 5,300 units of the 11060S meter and approximately 1,900 units of the 12070T meter have been sold in the United States.
> Manufacturer: The meters are manufactured for Southwire by a third party supplier. The products are “Southwire”-branded and are distributed by Southwire Company, LLC, One Southwire Drive, Carrollton, GA 30119.
> Corrective Actions: To date, Southwire has not received any returns of meters as a result of the above-described waterproofing issue. Further, Southwire has received no reports of user injury resulting from this issue. Southwire and an independent third-party testing firm conducted extensive testing and attempted without success to create conditions in which a noncompliant meter exposed to water created a shock risk to the meter’s user.
> ...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

If anyone can find the UL "E" number on that multimeter, you can determine the actual manufacturer.


----------

